# Feeding 4H Market goats



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey all, we have dairy goats so we we know how to take care of/feed dairy goats, but we are getting some market meat goats for 4H and I know that people feed them differently just from taking one of our dairy goats to the fair last year. 

1. They didn't get hay at all. It was explained to me that their feed is a complete feed. What feed do you get? 

2. Do they NEVER in their lives get hay? Or is hay cut off at a certain time to lose the hay belly? (I gotta admit that I will probably always feed them at least a smidge ) 

3. We will get them as weanlings at 8 weeks. What is the feed schedule? What do they get? grain, minerals??? How much at what ages etc . . . 

4. Do they get CDT's?

5. They will come disbudded, but not banded. is it safe to band at 8 weeks? What weight are you shooting for for Fair? 

And anything else you want to throw in there for good measure!!! Any and all advice welcome.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We feed show master exclamation
3 lbs each once a day.
And I give a flake or 2 every week of coastal we don't do alfalfa bc if the horse. We start them off at 2lbs and once they eat all if that we move them up to 3lbs other wise your waisting alit of feed.

Goats fill out at different ages and weights ask them if they know they might.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

And yes 8-12 weeks you can band


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Devin said:


> Hey all, we have dairy goats so we we know how to take care of/feed dairy goats, but we are getting some market meat goats for 4H and I know that people feed them differently just from taking one of our dairy goats to the fair last year.
> 
> 1. They didn't get hay at all. It was explained to me that their feed is a complete feed. What feed do you get? I feed honor show chow exclamation, a handful or two of hay a day if there is no browse... other wise they browse about an hour a day. I give protien supplements as needed but that is only if you plan to exercise them too
> 
> ...


I have more tips, just depends on how competive you want to be and how much $$ you want to put into them. Let me know if I can help with any specific questions.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I liked everything Dani said but I wouldn't give them free feed because then they will get to fat and get over weight and wont be able to show.
thats if you are doing meat stock
If your doing breed then that's different. But I'd still watch them on free feed so they don't get TO fat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> I liked everything Dani said but I wouldn't give them free feed because then they will get to fat and get over weight and wont be able to show.
> thats if you are doing meat stock
> If your doing breed then that's different. But I'd still watch them on free feed so they don't get TO fat.


Oops meant free choice minerals... no caffeine today so brain is not functioning well today haha


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! That answered a lot! How do you exercise them? Take them on walks? 

We want to be as competative as we can with a very low budget lol! The kids are buying their own goat and it is THEIR project (we will of course supervise and help! but the expense and job is theirs to do, and their goats will only be 50% boer) We do not expect to win anything at all this first year. for us it is about desire and opportunity, the responsabiliy that comes with the privilege of having their own animal, and of course the profit of selling the animal that will go in their bank account.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Walk them.
Chariots to go on the back of lawn modes or my dad made one for the luggage rack on the back if the surburban the only thing is I have to hold their head but its not bad.
And after you get them walking and everything so I'm a coupple months take them out and have them do like a 400m sprint.
If y'all have a tread mill or can mind an old one somewhere try that.
Any forests around you? Take them walking iin that up and over tree stumps and everything.
When feeding put a brick under their front feet.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Just curious. Why a brick?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

When they stand on it w/ their front feet it used their butt muscles and makes their butt "bigger"


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

The ones or something around this size flat side up


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Running in short spurts, then walk a couple minutes, run again and so on until they are out of breath. 

I don't use cinder blocks at feeding. I have heard since it is unnatural for them it can make.them break in their top, right behind the shoulder and the muscle doesn't grow as big. Not sure if it is true but I don't do elevated feeding.


----------

